

NSA chief: We owe the American people stats on surveillance programs - obeone
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57589228/nsa-chief-we-owe-the-american-people-stats-on-surveillance-programs/

======
mindcrime
Is anybody going to believe whatever stats the trot out? And, perhaps more to
the point, are they going to show us _any_ evidence of a situation where this
indiscriminate collection of data resulted in stopping a plot, where getting
the data with a (non-general, _specific_ ) warrant tied to a specific suspect
wouldn't have had the same result? So far, everything I've seen where they've
talked about a "success" for this program has been something where, from what
I can tell, they could have achieved the same end without needing to hoover up
all this data, the vast majority of which is irrelevant (assuming you believe
that most people are not terrorists or whatever).

